# Suche eine bestimmte Maus



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2004)

Grüß Euch,

so, ich such eine bestimmte Maus und vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Ich habe leider nicht besonders viele Details, Grund erfahrt ihr gleich:

Die Freundin meiner Freundin hat ihr gestern eine Maus gezeigt und genau so eine will die meinige jetzt auch haben (naja, die Frauen *gg*) und natürlich gibt es wenig Informationen, kein Hersteller gar nichts. Jedoch einige Merkmale:

1) Es handelt sich um eine Laptop-Maus (also die kleinen Dinger)
2) Anscheinend ists ne Optical-Maus, da sie "leuchtet" *g*
3) Das Mauskabel - und das ist jetzt das "wichtige" - läßt sich anscheinend ähnlich einem Staubsauger einziehen und ausziehen

Bei Logitech hab ich schon nachgesehen, die dürften diese Maus nicht hergestellt haben. Von Microsoft kenn ich eine entsprechende Maus auch nicht und dann würds eigentlich schon wieder recht dünn.

Hat irgendjemand einen kleinen Tipp? Jemand so ne Maus schon mal gesehen?

Bitte Danke für jeglichen Hinweis um den Mäuse-Täter zu fassen.
Norbert


----------



## server (18. Mai 2004)

Ich empfehle google!
http://www.kensington.de/notebookzubehor/product.asp?subsection=19&id=696


----------

